

Seagate: If Flash Drives Get Too Cheap, We'll Use Patents To Make Them Expensive - asciilifeform
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080319/105858584.shtml

======
mmt
Ah, the evils of software patents, even applied to hardware products.

I suspect, however, that the genie's out of the bottle, thankfully. They might
be able to make things slightly more expensive, but lawsuits like that can
take years. Moore's law is on the side of the SSD vendors, since it, unlike
patent law, need not be adjudicated to apply.

------
gdee
That article was published a year an a half ago and refers to declarations of
a guy who's no longer the CEO of Seagate. I'm sure the "news" in
news.ycombinator.com is not to be taken literally but come on!

